# Babsie's Summer Slam



## BabsieGirl (Jul 27, 2005)

For those that do not know me here, my name is Krystie.  Nice to meet you.  

I'm starting this journal because it's something I need to do.  Something about TIME *I* put into action, into play & into REALITY!  I would talk about the past, and why I'm doing this today - But, I'm not going to.  The past is the past, is the past and that's where it shall remain.  

*From this day forward I pledge to be*:

Focused
Optomistic
Consistent
Successful
Elated
Veracious
Healthy
Eat Clean
Train Hard
Partake in Cardiovascular Activities
Post Daily/Nightly
Be everything I CAN be, and BE everything that is within my control.

*Goal:*

Lose Weight & Inches
Stay Positive

*Cardio Days:*

 Tuesday  - 30 to 45min
Thursday  - 30 to 45min
Saturday  - 30 to 45min

*Weight Training Days:*

Monday  - Back, Shoulder, Tri & Bi
Wednesday - Legs
Thursday - Chest/Cardio

*Caloric Plan*

High Protein
Mod. to low Carb
Low Fat
High Fibre


*Note:*  I will post stats this evening.  For the sake of everyones eyes and well being, no pics will be posted until desired results have been acheived, *Or* noticable changes can be seen via picture.  Training & meals will be updated daily.  I am currently *NOT* taking any supplements - not intersted either.  Multi-Vitamin is as far as it goes _for the first 30days_.  *Current medication * - Nexium and Prednisone.  Tomorrow I have a doctors appt - who knows what they're going to put me on next.


I have been out of the journal scene.  Let me know if I've missed something (if anyone is reading this.)

Thanks
Babs


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2005)

WoW !!!!!

Babs Is Back !!!!!    

Good luck


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 27, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm reading it!
Good luck Babsie... love where your head is at right now!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks Gary and Monstar 

Britchick - thanks hon!! 

FYI - All stats will be posted Monday.  Thought it would be best to start fresh off a new week vs. mid week.  I still worked out and such.  Yesterdays appt went very well I thought.  Dr said he's going to help me with my weight gain due to Lupron, Clomid, Dexamethasone and Prednisone.  Good news!!!  No other doctor was willing to help me.  I'm off Prednisone and MAYBE in 2 weeks, I'll be on something else to help control PCOS.  It all depends on my lab results.  Wish me luck - hopefully I qualify.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey hottie!
Wahoo! she is baaa-aack.....

Now that you have started this sweet thing.....you WILL see it thru...as I told ya, we'll be here with ya!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks B   .  It's nice knowing there are people willing to keep me motivated and "in check." 

Same with you mister!!!  I'll be watching


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 1, 2005)

*Meals 8/1/05*

*Meal 1*:
Banana
Coffee

*Meal 2*:
Tuna
Flax
spinach

*Meal 3*:
Protein Drink

*Meal 4*:
Chicken
Potato
Veggie

*7:15pm:*
Work out
Chest
Shoulder
Tri

*Meal 5*:
Protein Drink


Note:  Details to work out will be posted this evening along with Stats.  Meals do not look too great - I do know what I'm doing, just not organized today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

Welcome back Babsie! It's nice to have you here, I've missed you. Good luck with your goals, I know you'll reach them and we are going to keep you accountable!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 1, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Wish me luck - hopefully I qualify.



Good luck!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2005)

u don't need luck. 
what's that saying: luck is for those who are unprepared? U are prepared, so knock 'em dead kid!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 1, 2005)

Glad your off the prednisone. Aweful stuff it is. 
Good luck to you!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Rock!!!   Thanks - i've missed you too.  How's the wife?  Good  - Keep me in check 

Britchick - Thanks hon.  I'm nervous.  I seriously hope and pray I qualify.  It'll be a real bummer to go there thinking I'm going to go through with their program and not be approved.  Do you know what PCOS is?  I'll do a search and post something about it in a bit so you all know what it is I have.  Thanks for staying with me hon  

B - You ALWAYS know how to make me smile and feel good about who I am.  I'm counting on you.  This is going to be tough for me.  I just need to stay head strong!!  How are you liking the new hours?

BBGirl - I was on Prednisone for 3 weeks and gained 12 pounds.  I finally got to 178 and now back to 190.  Noticed when I came off it I've been having joint pain.  Thanks for the luck hon.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 2, 2005)

*Monday Weights 8/1/05*

*Warm Up*

Using strongest bands linked to bottom post on wall
Band wrapped around my waist
squat to the floor and stretch out - hands in front on the floor
Fast hip thrusts
(kinda looks like leap frog)
3x20

*Chest/Tri*
BP 60#
3x10 
*No Rest
Chest Fly 15# DB
3x10
*No Rest
Skull Crusher 15# DB
3x10

**2 minute rest between sets

*Shoulder*

Arnold Press 15#DB
3x10
*No Rest
Upright Row 50# BB
*No Rest
Front Alt. Shoulder Raise 15# DB
3x10

2 minute rest between sets.

*Back to the bands*

*Front Sprint*
Using the strongest band linked to middle post on wall.  Wrap around hips, face forward and sprint as far and fast as you can and sprint backwards (because you're being forced back (kinda like bunji running.) NO stopping. 
3 Sets 15 seconds duration.

**2 minutes between sets

*Backward Sprint*
3x15 seconds in duration

**2 minutes between sets

*Right Side (side running sprints)
3x15 seconds in duration

**2 minutes between sets

Left Side Sprints
3x15 seconds in duration

**2 minutes between sets


Note:  This was extremely exhausting*


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Rock!!!   Thanks - i've missed you too.  How's the wife?  Good  - Keep me in check


Wife is doing great, thanks for asking. How's your husband and kids? Nice w/o, how are you feeling?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 2, 2005)

*What is PCOS? (Link included)*

PCOS: Overview    

Polycystic Ovary Syndrome (PCOS) is one of the most common problems affecting women. PCOS can affect menstrual cycles, fertility, and hormone levels, as well as appearance, including acne, facial hair growth and female pattern balding (thinning of the hair on the top of the scalp with preservation of the hairline). It is also a metabolic problem that affects several body systems. The condition gets its name because there are often an increased number of small painless cysts in the ovaries (polycystic ovaries). 

The syndrome is defined by hormonal problems and an irregular menstrual cycle, with or without polycystic ovaries. PCOS is sometimes called "ovarian androgen excess," because the ovaries start producing male hormones (androgens) in slightly increased amounts. It is important to note the difference between ovaries with cysts and PCOS. Polycystic ovaries are often, but not always, seen in women with PCOS. 

The condition also can affect women's self-esteem and psychological health because of the baffling symptoms (click here for a list of possible symptoms). The first signs of PCOS may be the growth of facial and body hair, hair thinning, acne, and weight gain. However, women who are thin can also have PCOS. A woman may find that she is infertile, unable to become pregnant. Some women may suffer from depression because of the severity of these symptoms or simply because of the workings of the disease itself.

A specialist familiar with this syndrome, such as an endocrinologist is the best source for diagnosing this condition. Women with PCOS may have a number of seemingly unrelated symptoms. The diagnosis of PCOS diagnosis is made in several different ways, including taking your medical history, performing a physical exam, and checking your hormone levels, (or say "and possibly looking at your ovaries by ultrasound").

The cause of PCOS is unknown, although some scientists believe people may be able to inherit the condition. There is still no cure for PCOS. Doctors can only treat symptoms. Even though there is no cure, certain treatments are helping women to lead healthier and more satisfying lives. 

http://www.hormone.org/learn/pcos_1.html


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Wife is doing great, thanks for asking. How's your husband and kids? Nice w/o, how are you feeling?



You're welcome.  How are you doing?

Hubby is the same - SLOWLY progressing.  Where's the fast forward button to reality when you need it lol.

The girls are healthy - so I'm happy.  They fight like crazy and drive me bonkers  Brianna (my youngest) lost a tooth while riding her bike at the sitters this summer.  Dentist ended up having to pull it.  Her tooth broke away from the root and the root split in half.  We won't know if she damaged her adult tooth until it comes in.  I swear that girl is hell on wheels when she rides.  Kiley (aka Miss Priss) graduated to a training bra - so she's happy.

Sunday I purchased a puppy.  German Shepherd.  Her name is:  Miss Bear

I'm trying to feel better.  Just mentally with all that has gone wrong in my life the past 2 years is hard to deal with.  I'm trying though.  Trying and praying there is hope for me yet, you know.  I'm scared for the girls and hope I'm here long enough to watch them grow into ladies.  I'm just sad and I pray this journa, friends and Endorcrin Doctor can help me.  If I could just do one more competition - I would be happy  but that's not going to happen.  Would be nice though.

As for how I feel (regarding w/o) - My chest is sore.  That's about it for now


----------



## BritChick (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Babsie, 
Thanks for posting that piece on PCOS, I was aware of it but didn't know the full extent of how bad it can be.
You're one tough cookie and I admire you for attacking this with avengence and not being willing to be a victim to it... good for you!!! 
Have fun with your new pup, I've had my two greyhounds for about 4 months now and couldn't imagine being without them.
Stay strong Babsie, I'm routing for you.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Babsie,
> Thanks for posting that piece on PCOS, I was aware of it but didn't know the full extent of how bad it can be.
> You're one tough cookie and I admire you for attacking this with avengence and not being willing to be a victim to it... good for you!!!
> Have fun with your new pup, I've had my two greyhounds for about 4 months now and couldn't imagine being without them.
> Stay strong Babsie, I'm routing for you.



Thanks Brit 

I fell victim, gave in/up and accepted the person I was on the outside.  Just recently a friend convinced me otherwise.  Reminded me how strong I am.  A little push, and a LOT of reminding turn the switch from "off" mode, to "on" mode.  I'm back and am bound to give it 100%.  All I can do is try, fight and stay head strong.

Awww, greyhounds are adorable!!!  We'll have to share photos


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 4, 2005)

*Weights 8/3/05*

*Back*
Chin up
4x10
*No Rest
Pull downs
4x10 70#
*No Rest
Drop set BO Rows (one arm at a time and no rest inbetween.)
4x10 20# DB
4x8 15# DB

**1 minute Rest

*Bicep*

Hammer Curl
6 sets using 15DB
*No Rest
Alt. Curl
6 sets using 15#
*No Rest
DB Curl
6 sets using 15# DB

Reps:  12x10x8x6x12x12

*Abs*


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 4, 2005)

I will be following closely Babsie, WO look great!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks Brit
> 
> I fell victim, gave in/up and accepted the person I was on the outside.  Just recently a friend convinced me otherwise.  Reminded me how strong I am.  A little push, and a LOT of reminding turn the switch from "off" mode, to "on" mode.  I'm back and am bound to give it 100%.  All I can do is try, fight and stay head strong.
> 
> Awww, greyhounds are adorable!!!  We'll have to share photos


hiya babsie!
really? who pushed ya?  Happy Friday to you! Hope your weekend will be a good one! I am off to the gym....then...blech...to work....


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Babs. I'm sorry about the PCOS. Stay tough!

How's the pup? I wish I could get a puppy.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2005)

me too! So....babs....better send some pics and quick!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 6, 2005)

Mighty intense looking wo Babs !!!! 

low/no RI's


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2005)

so...um....hello???? where for out thou, fair maiden?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi you guys

Sorry, been really busy with work. Will post during lunch hour.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't have a lot of time to type - been working through my lunches

My appt Thursday went well.  My hormones are "normal" BUT, the doctor thinks that's because I took myself off Birth Control, that could be the reason why things appear normal via lab work.  Meanwhile, my PCOS was confirmed via sonogram. So they went ahead and put me on Glucophage.  Glucophage will help regulate my hormones and insulin levels, etc...

Even though I haven't been in here to "journal" my work out and meals, I've been keeping up with my plan.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I will be following closely Babsie, WO look great!!



Thanks B
As I progress, the work outs will get better and better - more challenging than they are now.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hiya babsie!
> really? who pushed ya?  Happy Friday to you! Hope your weekend will be a good one! I am off to the gym....then...blech...to work....




Hmm    I don't know WHO that person would've been


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 15, 2005)

BBgirl said:
			
		

> Hi Babs. I'm sorry about the PCOS. Stay tough!
> 
> How's the pup? I wish I could get a puppy.




Will def. do my best to stay head strong through this ordeal.  I'm sure there will be days I'll need to dig deep within - that's when you all come in handy  

The puppy is great!!!  She's starting to eat more (which is good - was worried for a minute.)  She adores the girls - which is another plus.  The thing I cannot WAIT to be over with is...........STOP PEEING IN THE HOUSE!!!    We have pee pads ALL over the place and she chooses to go EVERYWHERE else BUT, the pee pads.  Oy!!!  Thank goodness for hard wood floors and bleach!  

Why can't you get a puppy?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Mighty intense looking wo Babs !!!!
> 
> low/no RI's




Thanks Gary - I'm trying to get back in the game  
Tonights work out is going to be pretty tough too.  

how are you doing


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 15, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You're welcome.  How are you doing?
> 
> Hubby is the same - SLOWLY progressing.  Where's the fast forward button to reality when you need it lol.
> 
> ...


Your definately a tough cookie Babsie!! Hang in there and things WILL get better, I really believe that. Your girls are so cute, how do they like Miss Bear?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 16, 2005)

*Weight train 8/15/05*

The same as 8/1/05


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 16, 2005)

Tonght I'm riding my bike


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 16, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Your definately a tough cookie Babsie!! Hang in there and things WILL get better, I really believe that. Your girls are so cute, how do they like Miss Bear?



I'm trying.  

They LOVE Miss Bear and she loves them as well.  She's going to turn out nicely!!

Thanks for the compliment.  Thery're cute until they start nitpicking.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 16, 2005)

*What I ate today*

meal 1
Coffee
Banana

Meal 2:

4 Egg whites
6oz turkey
1 yolk
Glucophage

Meal 3
Subway
subway melt - no bun
ice tea unsweetened

meal 4
salad
tuna
mayo/pickle

Meal 5
cottage cheese
water
Glucophage
bed time.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hmm    I don't know WHO that person would've been




so...u off the pil for a reason? wanna add another to the tribe...or just to regulate off it for a while?

Well, I am cat-sitting right now. Parent's went back East for a 3 week vacation. Actually will be in your neighborhood, more or less sometime in the near future. They took the dog with them, I believe, but I have the cat. So far, so god. He is not used to my scedule...getting home at 0615 and going to bed. Wake up, do whatever, leave and do not come back till that next morning. As soon as I climb into bed..he gets on my chest adn 'demands' to be scratched....
So far he has not touched my leather couches....so he lives....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...u off the pil for a reason? wanna add another to the tribe...or just to regulate off it for a while?
> 
> Well, I am cat-sitting right now. Parent's went back East for a 3 week vacation. Actually will be in your neighborhood, more or less sometime in the near future. They took the dog with them, I believe, but I have the cat. So far, so god. He is not used to my scedule...getting home at 0615 and going to bed. Wake up, do whatever, leave and do not come back till that next morning. As soon as I climb into bed..he gets on my chest adn 'demands' to be scratched....
> So far he has not touched my leather couches....so he lives....



Not that type of pill.   
This one regulates my menses, hormones and insulin levels.  I hope it works for me  

What kind of kitty are you sitting?
NO WAY...........YOU'LL BE IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS???? rut row  

buy the kitty a neating post RIGHT away.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2005)

*Meal*

Meal 1
Whole Wheat cereal (forgot the brand name)
1/2 cup milk
no sugar

***between M1 and M2 I had coffee

Meal 2
spinach lettuce
chicken
potato
ice tea

meal 3
no sodium/butter yuk popcorn
Ice tea

Meal 4
steak (no sauce)
Veggie

Meal 5
If I feel hungry I may have 1/2 cup of cottage cheese

Until I get a grip on my sugar (these pills make me dip too low) I will be playing with my High GI.  If I'm not ON TIME with my meals, I get sick.  I don't have enough sugar, I get sick.  When my body adapts,  my plan is to eliminate all carbs after 5pm.

FYI - I didn't get to ride my bike last night.  It was 9:30pm by the time hubby and I got back from orientation.  too dark out side to ride.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 17, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> The puppy is great!!!  She's starting to eat more (which is good - was worried for a minute.)  She adores the girls - which is another plus.  The thing I cannot WAIT to be over with is...........STOP PEEING IN THE HOUSE!!!    We have pee pads ALL over the place and she chooses to go EVERYWHERE else BUT, the pee pads.  Oy!!!  Thank goodness for hard wood floors and bleach!



Hi Babs,
Been a while since I checked in... busy, busy!   
I can so relate to the above, my greyhounds still don't have it down completely, unfortunately we still have carpet, I HATE carpet and the smell kinda lingers, I think breaking their habits is hard because they sniff the floor and seem to think it's their 'piss patch' grrr! lol  Oh well, we are in the process of renovating and will be ripping out all carpet from the house shortly and replacing with tile, easy for mess clean up!!!  Plus, looks like we are going to be adopting two more - possibly this weekend so might as well get them all in and trained first! lol
Glad to hear the appt. went well and that for now at least your hormones are normal.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey hottie!
oh...now I know... 
I am sitting the coolest cat...who was given a ridiculous name. I refuse to call him by it. So far, he has left the leather couch alone..so he continues to breathe... 

I think he likes me.....I go to bed..he curls up on my side....not my ideal means of cuddling...but guess I take what I can get...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2005)

SOMEONE has been S L A C K I N G !!!! here...
(pppsssssst....babsie...I'm talking about you...)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi you guys.  I've been so busy lately with the girls starting private school, etc... Haven't really had the time to post. My diet and training has been the same (well I haven't trained in a week.)  Still no progress....I'm down 2 pounds (yay    )

Miss Bear put us through an awful scare.  Thought she come down with Parvo over the weekend (she was upchucking, not eating OR drinking.)  Ended up taking her into ER Med Vet - she tested negative so they gave her a camel hump Sunday, and then another on Monday (since her vet wasn't closed Labor Day.)  Tuesday I took her to her vet.  He ran lab work, took x-rays, check her stool and lwr intestines - turns out she has a parasite.  She will be on meds for 7 days, and will follow up with vet in 3 weeks.

I bought a new "game."  Dance Dance Revolution!!  You can burn some SERIOUS calories playing it.  The first day I got it, my daughter and I spent about 3 hours figuring it all out, 2 hours the following day and another 2 on Labor Day.  Come Tuesday I didn't want anything to do with it cause the balls of my feet hurt   Anyway, I'm going to incorporate this into my cardio regimen.

That's me.  Work, work, parent, parent, volunteer, study, train, burn some calories, eat and sleep................8 hours later, I do the same thing ALL over again.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2005)

hey beautiful!
Glad to see u are around! Glad the poochie wasn't serious! 
hey, 2lbs is 2lbs, right? for every pound you burn, you are that much closer to your goal, right? Keep pressing, babe!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Darlin 

2 pounds is 2 pounds.  Thanks for the encouragement.

Total lost now is 3 pounds.  I have lost ALL motivation!!!  ALL of it 

Sorry I haven't been in here lately - just busy busy busy.  Things are starting to calm down now that we're getting on schedule at home, etc...  Seems like all I do it run, run, run.  Not enough time for "me" anymore.  Selfish as that sounds, even though I am a mommy, I still need to have time for me.  I feel bad though when I do this.  Me going to the gym every night takes away from me getting things done at home.....................but I cannot give up!!!  My "drive" force is super low!

Today I started Protein supplement - just the "shake." 

sorry this is all hit and miss topic of conv.........just wanted to tap in and say a few lines, then get back to work.......
Talk at ya later


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2005)

Heya hot mama!!!!

I haven't been around the journals to much didn't realize you were back.  Glad to see it!!!!

Hey sorry to hear things are still hectic with the munchkins and everything....just do the best you can I'm sure you'll be fine....you always are!!

Losing motivation...wtf??  You know better then all of us that progress isn't only in weight its in the mirror and gym.  Have you checked your BF%???  Or did ya forget about that one to hun??  Have you been tracking your cals?

That dance dance thing is a killer....I see people do it all the time and they are sweating their arse off.  There is actually a club somewhere of obese people that use it as their exercise and they are in great shape now.  They do it every day for like 2 hours though LOL.


----------

